# Vibration at high speeds??



## goodtogo (Aug 19, 2003)

Hiya Fellas,

I have been having this problem of vibration any time I take the car above 55MPH. Because of that I aviod using the interstates now and it blows  Any idea as to what could be causing it? The Tires are around 2 years old and its been a while since I checked the air pressure.....


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Most likely, you need an alignment and wheel-balance done.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Unbalanced wheels or poor alignment come to mind.

Edit -treed by Harris


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I own you too now.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

motor mounts?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Harris said:


> I own you too now.


I will get you. It may not be right now, or soon, but some day, when you least expect it, and are posting along happily, you be get pwned by FCS.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Check your tyre pressures more often. Allowing them to dip too low will allow more vibration to enter the cabin. I check them almost every other time I get into the car.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

if your tires are getting close to balled, this is a possibility.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

^^all good possibilities...

maybe ur rim is slightly bent??


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

Have you slammed on the brakes and locked the wheels up.. i did that and i need to buy a new tire cause i made a flat spot...


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

I have a problem with vibration and its the motor mounts but i think you need to specify where the vibration is occurring.


----------



## blackgxe99 (Feb 29, 2004)

I had the same problem before...my dashboard use to vibrate...come to find out I had a bubble in one of the tires...


----------



## goodtogo (Aug 19, 2003)

blackgxe99 said:


> I had the same problem before...my dashboard use to vibrate...come to find out I had a bubble in one of the tires...


The alignment was always bad, I could never get rid of it. I just got the tires rotated and I dont know where I can check my air pressure. The gas stations out here dont have them  I dont slam on my brakes so that is probably not it  Also the steering wheel and the whole cabin vibrates and I can hear a kind of flaping sound coming from the front driver wheel.


----------



## blackgxe99 (Feb 29, 2004)

can't be the air pressure...

ran over something lately? or went through something u not supposed to?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

blackgxe99 said:


> can't be the air pressure...
> 
> ran over something lately? or went through something u not supposed to?


It can always be the air pressure. If your tyres are flat, they have no pressure inside.


----------



## JMO13 (Aug 16, 2003)

If your car has high mileage and you like to do burnouts you might want to take a look at things like tie-rods, lower balljoints,ect. These things wear out after time if you like to drive hard.


----------

